# Anyone else play guitar?



## Greg (Jun 5, 2009)

I pick up the acoustic from time to time and play in spurts. I've been playing more this summer than I have in probably 4 years. Mostly DMB with some random other stuff sprinkled in.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jun 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> I pick up the acoustic from time to time and play in spurts. I've been playing more this summer than I have in probably 4 years. Mostly DMB with some random other stuff sprinkled in.



Absolutely.  I play fingerstyle, jazz, folk, Irish jig/reel accomp, etc.  Examples: Tommy Emmanuel, James Taylor, Neil Young, etc.

Samples, FWIW:








And this one's kinda fun.  It's a dated recording, and basic.  But it was fun to record... featuring AZ's own BMM on Piano, Guitar, and Tin Whistle! :lol:

Kesh Jig mp3


----------



## Paul (Jun 5, 2009)

I used to.


Warp does.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 5, 2009)

Used to play. Four years ago I picked up a new Ovation with the desire to get back to playing and maybe even getting some sort of acoustic grunge thing going. But my rekindled desire to play did not have longevity. Still keep thinking about it but I just don't have the time to commit to getting decent again.


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 5, 2009)

I've been playing since I was 14. I don't play much anymore though. Never been in a serious band but a couple of bands just jammin with friends. Mostly classic rock, metal and punk. I have cheaper guitars but a really sweet amp. I have a Marshall 9200 power amp, Digitech 2101 Artist Pro effects processor, and a Marshall 1960a cab. One nice guitar I have is one I put together myself. I had a replica Jackson neck that I bought from Stewart MacDonald on clearence (this neck is top quality), a Jackson Dinky body that I bought on Ebay with a Floyd Rose Trem, and EMG pickups (an 81 at the bridge and SA's for the mid and neck) I had on another guitar. Threw a really cool paint job on it too.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 5, 2009)

Bass guitar, yes, picked it up after high school.  Thinking right now of plugging in the Fender Jazz Bass, powering up the GK 700RB head with Backline 410 cab and playing 'The Trooper', 'Flight if Icarus', and 'Powerslave' before a late night bike ride!


----------



## Greg (Jun 5, 2009)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Absolutely.  I play fingerstyle, jazz, folk, Irish jig/reel accomp, etc.  Examples: Tommy Emmanuel, James Taylor, Neil Young, etc.
> 
> Samples, FWIW:



Dayum! :-o You got serious skills. Nice work.



BushMogulMaster said:


> And this one's kinda fun.  It's a dated recording, and basic.  But it was fun to record... featuring AZ's own BMM on Piano, Guitar, and Tin Whistle! :lol:
> 
> Kesh Jig mp3



That's a trip. This is a multi-track tune I put together about 6 years ago with a few other guys from this DMB tab site I used to be a member on. I recorded the basic guitar track and sent it around to the other guys to record tracks. I mixed it all (crappy job really), but it was kinda cool to do. The lead singer was from the U.K. Wish I had a voice like that.

Grey Street


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jun 6, 2009)

I play the guitar and bass.  I never got really good at guitar because I was a little bit of a slacker with practicing, but I stil like to play around with it from time to time.  I'm much better at bass and usually jam with friends about 4 times a year now, we used to jam more but myself and the guitarist/singer have kids now.  I have a Fender Jazz Bass and a Stratocaster (technically the Strat is my wife's).


----------



## dmc (Jun 6, 2009)

a little.... I'm a drummer... always will be....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah i mess around mostly for fun and jamming with friends and family  and do occasional neighborhood parties with some of my family couple times a year ..Play Metal , Classic Rock ,and some indie stuff that my kids talk me into . My fav is jamming with my 2 grandboys  lead guitar and drums . Their dads play too keyboards bass   rhythm etc 

 I SUCK (a freaking legend in my own mind - LMAO)--------- but did play for coin when i was in college But  now  i  play couple hrs a day for R&R .  Got a real nice Gibson Les Paul Standard and a Kelly Green Fender Strat that i picked up on EBAY for a song, My current practice amp is a Peavey Studio Pro ( I want MILDCAT'S Rig that is frakin awesome !!)  Got two effects processors Boss GT6 and a ZOOM GFX 8  and a whole slew of floor pedals that ain't worth a crap now   

Yep playing any instrument is a a great way to unwind and lose yourself in the sounds u can create -- I used to use it as a mental health break   when i got "all peopled out " on the job  

Keep Rockin !!


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 6, 2009)

In school, but I never stuck with it. I really want to learn how to play banjo. Totally serious. I think it'd be hella funny to whip out the banjo at random locations and start strummin'.


----------



## Paul (Jun 6, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> playing 'The Trooper', 'Flight if Icarus', and 'Powerslave' before a late night bike ride!



You, the goat-legged fellow, I like the cut of your jib.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 6, 2009)

stictly air guitar.  i'm not bad, either.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 6, 2009)

Used to play a ton from about age 16 until about five years ago.  I even dropped out of college to start a band :lol:.  My band members and I saved up enough money to rent a house in Stowe for the winter of 1995-96.  We played a few parties, but mainly just jammed.  That house and the parties we threw are legend amongst some of the Stowe locals.  Almost every night consisted of at least a 5 gallon of Shed Mountain Ale and numerous musicians in town stopping by and jamming until 4/5 in the morning; get up and ski around 9, home around 3 and crash until 7 and then start the party over.  We all had saved enough money to only have to work about 2 days a week.

My baby was an Epiphone Dot (essentially a Gibson ES335 copy) with a Fender Blues Deluxe amp.  It has resided at my friends house in Stowe for the past five years while I've lived in various apartments and condos because I don't trust myself.  Get a few drinks in me and I'd fire that sucker up thinking I was Jimi Hendrix.  So, out of respect for my neighbors, the set up will remain at my friends.

I'm looking at my acoustic hanging on the wall in my office that I haven't picked up in almost two years.  Like Rivercoil, I just don't have the time to throw at it to play at the level I'd like to.   Someday I'll pick it up again.  Actually I think I want to get a bass someday and start completely from scratch.  I'm a self taught player who can't read music only tab and have a minimal understanding of theory.  I'd love to have the time to really become classically trained at bass and find a few people to jam with.  Someday...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 6, 2009)

Paul said:


> You, the goat-legged fellow, I like the cut of your jib.



Er, Prince of Darkness, sir. He's your eleven o'clock


----------



## SKidds (Jun 8, 2009)

I play Guitar................................................................Hero.  Does that count?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2009)

SKidds said:


> I play Guitar................................................................Hero.  Does that count?



That's the closest I've gotten to playing guitar.  And I suck at that.  I'm not a very musical kind of guy.


----------



## Greg (Jun 18, 2009)

Tonight was the second "band practice" for me. I started jamming with two of my neighbors recently. Tonight I discovered one of the guys is one helluva bass player and the other guy sings pretty damn well. We've been concentrating on playing 90's rock acoustically - AIC, STP, Fuel, DMB, BNL, etc. So far we have about 4 or 5 songs that are decent. Not great, but way way better than I expected after only two practices. Lots of fun and I think we sounded pretty good, but that might be the shots of Patron that my neighbor broke out talking... :lol: Looks for us at at a bar near you in the fall.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> Tonight was the second "band practice" for me. I started jamming with two of my neighbors recently. Tonight I discovered one of the guys is one helluva bass player and the other guy sings pretty damn well. We've been concentrating on playing 90's rock acoustically - AIC, STP, Fuel, DMB, BNL, etc. So far we have about 4 or 5 songs that are decent. Not great, but way way better than I expected after only two practices. Lots of fun and I think we sounded pretty good, but that might be the shots of Patron that my neighbor broke out talking... :lol: Looks for us at at a bar near you in the fall.



Record some songs for the mtb and ski vids!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> Tonight was the second "band practice" for me. I started jamming with two of my neighbors recently. Tonight I discovered one of the guys is one helluva bass player and the other guy sings pretty damn well. We've been concentrating on playing 90's rock acoustically - AIC, STP, Fuel, DMB, BNL, etc. So far we have about 4 or 5 songs that are decent. Not great, but way way better than I expected after only two practices. Lots of fun and I think we sounded pretty good, but that might be the shots of Patron that my neighbor broke out talking... :lol: Looks for us at at a bar near you in the fall.



Good on Ya -- have fun with it . It s a great way to relax and remember  that most of your listeners CONSUME quantities of alcohol while you are playing -- get my drift ???  and the rest are TONE deaf


----------



## Greg (Aug 24, 2009)

*New Guitar!*

Still playing with the "band". We're actually getting quite serious and have invested in some new equipment, namely a PA, bass stack, acoustic guitar amp, mics, stands, etc. My Martin DX1 was retrofitted with an aftermarket endpin preamp and I've not been happy with the sound of it through the new amp. My plan was to just live with it until I was ready to pick up a new higher end Martin.

Well, instead this weekend, I decided to just find a decent lower end A/E and came across a very nice Takamine online. I decided to head up to Manchester Guitar Center and give it a whirl. I was pretty impressed. So I decided to trade in my Martin and a Seagull 12 string that I never play. After the trade-ins, I ended up leaving with this beautiful new Tak, a decent case, and a set of Martin Marquis strings for only $125:

















Very easy to play with nice action. Unplugged, does it have the low-end punch of a Martin? No, but the tone is still decent and should only improve as it ages. Amplified, I've got it dialed in and sounds way better than my Martin did and that really was the goal. Having a cutaway, and an on board tuner in the preamp is nice too. Plus the thing is beautiful so I'm very happy. Kinda wish it had a pick guard, but honestly I didn't notice that until I got it home. Nothing like the smell of a new acoustic too. Someday I will invest in that "final" Martin D-16 or D-28, but this Tak should give me several years of nice playing until I can squirrel away enough funds for the guitar I'll take to the grave.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> Still playing with the "band". We're actually getting quite serious and have invested in some new equipment, namely a PA, bass stack, acoustic guitar amp, mics, stands, etc. My Martin DX1 was retrofitted with an aftermarket endpin preamp and I've not been happy with the sound of it through the new amp. My plan was to just live with it until I was ready to pick up a new higher end Martin.
> 
> Well, instead this weekend, I decided to just find a decent lower end A/E and came across a very nice Takamine online. I decided to head up to Manchester Guitar Center and give it a whirl. I was pretty impressed. So I decided to trade in my Martin and a Seagull 12 string that I never play. After the trade-ins, I ended up leaving with this beautiful new Tak, a decent case, and a set of Martin Marquis strings for only $125:
> 
> ...



Funny...  we have seen skis, bindings, bikes, and now guitars against that same wall.  Nice acquisition.  Rock on.


----------



## dmc (Aug 24, 2009)

Very Pretty guitar!

Investing is important..  My last big investment was pro drum mics/stands/cables/mixer...  Paid off in aces...  Sound so good to have a mic on each drum of my Yamaha's(just like Carters)......


----------



## Greg (Aug 24, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Funny...  we have seen skis, bindings, bikes, and now guitars against that same wall.  Nice acquisition.  Rock on.



Yup. nothing like a concrete backdrop for contrast. :razz:



dmc said:


> Very Pretty guitar!
> 
> Investing is important..  My last big investment was pro drum mics/stands/cables/mixer...  Paid off in aces...  Sound so good to have a mic on each drum of my Yamaha's(just like Carters)......



Nice! And Carter rules it.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 24, 2009)

Taking requests yet?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice acquisition Greg --- sounds pretty SAWEET  too huh -------hope you have many good gigs with the new axe -------------------------------------Rock On  

 Lay down some sweet licks for me. I'm still just lookin at my axes dammit, maybe someday soon i'll get the green lite to give em a real workout


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> .



Nice Axe!!!! 

Seeing as I wasn't able to get out and ride the MTB tonight, I actually picked up the 6-string and played for a few minutes tonight.....    :beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice! I really enjoyed going the acoustic/electric route when I got my Ovation. As you mentioned, they don't have the unplugged sound of the nice acoustics but many of the acoustic/electrics really soar when plugged in. 

All that said, I have touched my axe in a long long time.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

I finally did it and pulled the trigger on a new Martin that I've been drooling over for some time. A Martin DC-16 RGTE Aura:

http://www.martinguitar.com/guitars/choosing/guitars.php?m=DC-16RGTE AURA&s=6&p=ge

Luckily after my trade in I got out of there for a bit over half the list price. Still an almost ludicrous price to pay for a guitar, but hey it's a solid wood Martin, it plays incredibly, and I finally have an acoustic that I plan to keep for the rest of my life.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2010)

Greg said:


> I finally did it and pulled the trigger on a new Martin



4 days of skiing AND a new guitar, not a bad weekend ;-)


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 29, 2010)

tried...tried self teaching, had lessons...I strumm with left.....just couldnt get it....


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> 4 days of skiing AND a new guitar, not a bad weekend ;-)



No kidding. Gotta sell a pair of skis now.... :lol:


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats on the new guitar. Though I don't ahve one, I've always been a big fan of Martins. The ones I've played have some really great warm tones. Enjoy!


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats Greg! Just found this thread... I played guitar in a cover band for quite awhile but not in the past 5-6 years. I have always had a bass around to goof with, but now have a second one and am trying to get more serious with them (got flatwounds on one!) so the guitars aren't getting much use.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

Serious guitar stoke:






This thing sings...


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 30, 2010)

niiiiiiice...i live about 30-45mins from the factory...always wanted to take a tour

i've played for 20+ years...self taught at first, then was a music minor in college...also play a little banjy, bass and piano...these days i play weekly concerts for my 11 month old son...he usually enjoys it, but sometimes i throw a clunker out there...this is what happens when you play without a net to a demanding audience


----------



## Paul (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## 57stevey (Apr 1, 2010)

Paul said:


>



Did he just get banned for requesting Freebird? I've always thought that should be the way it works.


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 1, 2010)

SUV Steve said:


> Did he just get banned for requesting Freebird? I've always thought that should be the way it works.



+1 Along with being banned from a music store for playing Stairway or Smoke on the Water;-)


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Apr 2, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> +1 Along with being banned from a music store for playing Stairway or Smoke on the Water;-)



seconded...add in the dood who plays his hottest lick that he has practiced for years, specifically for going into the music store, turning up the amp too loud and trying too hard to impress the other customers...double secret lifetime ban if you do the yngwe finger tap run and/or use the whammy


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 2, 2010)

This : headphones   dammit


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 9, 2010)

This just shipped from Guitar Center today can't wait to get it:






Gibson Les Paul Studio Faded Maple Top.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 9, 2010)

Saweet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have a honkin good time


----------



## Greg (Aug 9, 2010)

ERJ-145CA said:


> This just shipped from Guitar Center today can't wait to get it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ack! That's freakin' nuts. Congrats! When it's time for me to buy an LP, it'll probably be a Studio as well. The standards are just too much $$$.

Going to look at a used American Highway One Strat (Craigslist) today like this one:






I hope it's as nice as he says it is. I'm getting it for a song... (not literally...  )


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 9, 2010)

Speaking of new guitars.  Trey Anastasio busted out his new Langeudoc this past weekend.  Talk about stunning.  

For ONLY $7500, Paul will custom make you his entry level guitar.  I imagine Trey's cost considerably more.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 9, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Speaking of new guitars.  Trey Anastasio busted out his new Langeudoc this past weekend.  Talk about stunning.
> 
> For ONLY $7500, Paul will custom make you his entry level guitar.  I imagine Trey's cost considerably more.




,
OOOHHHH,  SLURP , AAAH   Damn   Major DROOLAGE     WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmc (Aug 9, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Speaking of new guitars.  Trey Anastasio busted out his new Langeudoc this past weekend.  Talk about stunning.
> 
> For ONLY $7500, Paul will custom make you his entry level guitar.  I imagine Trey's cost considerably more.



http://phish.com/#/media/galleries/wont-you-come-out-to-play



> This new guitar, finished in July, was made from a beautiful piece of koa that Paul had been saving for some time. It's the first guitar where he used wood binding (contrasted with the white edging from guitars) and the first time color inlays were used.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 9, 2010)

Greg said:


> Ack! That's freakin' nuts. Congrats! When it's time for me to buy an LP, it'll probably be a Studio as well. The standards are just too much $$$.
> 
> Going to look at a used American Highway One Strat (Craigslist) today like this one:
> 
> ...



Hopefully that Strat is a nice one, an American Strat is a great guitar.  My wife has a sunburst Fender Strat but it's made in Mexico.  It's still a very good guitar especially after a good setup.

I've always wanted a LP and finally decided to pull the trigger when I found out that they had a sunburst studio model, the studio that I played played just as well as a Standard it just is less detailed, no binding etc.  It's on it's way, hopefully it gets home before I leave for my next trip.  It looks like no new skis for a couple or years.


----------



## Greg (Aug 9, 2010)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Hopefully that Strat is a nice one, an American Strat is a great guitar.  My wife has a sunburst Fender Strat but it's made in Mexico.  It's still a very good guitar especially after a good setup.



The Strat was basically flawless and now is mine. A steal at $430:








ERJ-145CA said:


> I've always wanted a LP and finally decided to pull the trigger when I found out that they had a sunburst studio model, the studio that I played played just as well as a Standard it just is less detailed, no binding etc.  It's on it's way, hopefully it gets home before I leave for my next trip.  It looks like no new skis for a couple or years.



Keep me posted. I would be interested to hear what you think of it. A Studio LP is in my future eventually, and hopefully will complete the collection - Studio LP, American Strat, and a Martin DC-16. USA Baby!


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 9, 2010)

Anybody actually make their own stuff, or just play covers of DMB and other stuff everyone who learns guitar learns? 

I made a band with my best friend in high school and got 2 weeks of detention for playing a song we dubbed "anal sex at motel six". Apparently the headmaster wasnt feeling the groove.


----------



## Greg (Aug 9, 2010)

AdironRider said:


> Anybody actually make their own stuff, or just play covers of DMB and other stuff everyone who learns guitar learns?



I'm in a cover band. Lots of fun to play out when everyone knows the stuff you're playing and sings and dances along. I've written a few riffs, and progressions, nothing too great though. We'll probably try to write a few songs eventually....just having fun with what we're doing now.


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 9, 2010)

Its all good, not really trying to bash, but just jump on the horse and start creating man. 

Guitar gets boring for me real fast if Im not trying to do something of my own. 

My sister (art student) equates it to copying Monet's in class. Never quite the same. 

I felt way better about my song than my mean cover of Voodoo Chile, probably my best trick up my sleeve. 

That being said, and I mean this seriously, look up some Tenacious D tabs. The lyrics are garbage but Kyle really kills it with the acoustic riffs. Keilbasa Sausage is a fun one you can pick up pretty quick. Super fun stuff to just start playing and jam for a bit. Heavily based on Zepp, Sabbath, etc, but on acoustic with trashy lyrics.


----------



## dmc (Aug 9, 2010)

Greg said:


> I'm in a cover band. Lots of fun to play out when everyone knows the stuff you're playing and sings and dances along. I've written a few riffs, and progressions, nothing too great though. We'll probably try to write a few songs eventually....just having fun with what we're doing now.



Nice and organic... 

It will happen.  Be forewarned.. 
Once your in the "cover rut" it gets tough to break out of if people really dig you - It's addictive.  Like crack..  Or moguls...


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> The Strat was basically flawless and now is mine. A steal at $430:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How's the Strat?  I've had my LP for 11 days and it is awesome, best playing guitar I ever had.  Now I have to get a new amp because all we have in the house is a small practice amp.  I played the guitar through my friend's tube amp and it sounded awesome.  My friend played it for a song and said he had to go back to his Strat because if he kept playing it he'd be on the internet buying one.

Here's a picture:


----------



## Greg (Aug 23, 2010)

ERJ-145CA said:


> How's the Strat?  I've had my LP for 11 days and it is awesome, best playing guitar I ever had.  Now I have to get a new amp because all we have in the house is a small practice amp.  I played the guitar through my friend's tube amp and it sounded awesome.  My friend played it for a song and said he had to go back to his Strat because if he kept playing it he'd be on the internet buying one.
> 
> Here's a picture:



Sweet guitar. It's next on the list. Gonna be a while though. The Strat is great. Easy to play and sounds, well strat-like. I did swap out the bridge pickup for a vertically stackked humbucker that looks just like a single-coil. Almost a perfect color match too. Happy with it, but do want to add an LP to the quiver...


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> Sweet guitar. It's next on the list. Gonna be a while though. The Strat is great. Easy to play and sounds, well strat-like. I did swap out the bridge pickup for a vertically stackked humbucker that looks just like a single-coil. Almost a perfect color match too. Happy with it, but do want to add an LP to the quiver...



Speaking of customizations I plan on changing the pickguard, pickup rings and switch ring to cream colored plastics.  I like the look of the volume and tone knobs but I'll see how they look after I change the other plastics.


----------



## Greg (Aug 24, 2010)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Speaking of customizations I plan on changing the pickguard, pickup rings and switch ring to cream colored plastics.  I like the look of the volume and tone knobs but I'll see how they look after I change the other plastics.



That'll look nice.


----------



## Greg (Aug 24, 2010)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Speaking of customizations I plan on changing the pickguard, pickup rings and switch ring to cream colored plastics.  I like the look of the volume and tone knobs but I'll see how they look after I change the other plastics.



BTW, let me know where you get your new plastic and what it costs. I think when I'm ready, I might go for the satin ebony and then dress it up with cream plastics.


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> BTW, let me know where you get your new plastic and what it costs. I think when I'm ready, I might go for the satin ebony and then dress it up with cream plastics.



http://www.stewmac.com/


----------



## Greg (Aug 31, 2010)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Speaking of customizations I plan on changing the pickguard, pickup rings and switch ring to cream colored plastics.  I like the look of the volume and tone knobs but I'll see how they look after I change the other plastics.



Did you upgrade the plastics yet? Found a guy on Craigslist looking to trade a similar LP for a Strat!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 31, 2010)

Greg said:


> Did you upgrade the plastics yet? Found a guy on Craigslist looking to trade a similar LP for a Strat!



I just ordered them last night from the site mildcat linked, it was about $50 for the pickguard, pup rings, toggle switch ring, toggle switch knob and gold speed knobs.

The 15 watt amp we had wasn't cutting it anymore so I bought a new amp on Sunday - a Vox VT50. It's a hybrid modeling amp and has one tube in the power amp so it has a warmer sound than a solid state amp but is much more reasonably priced than a tube amp.  I really had no idea all the features modern amps have now.  It simulates the sound of 22 different classic amps plus it has a bunch of built in effects to choose from and it sounds great clean.

My wife took the kids to the pool yesterday afternoon and my neighbors (I live in a townhouse) were away at the shore so I cranked it.  All I can say is WOW it sounded fantastic.







Also watch out if you get a used Les Paul, there are a lot of Chibson (Chinese counterfeit) Les Paul's out there on ebay and Craig's list.  the mylespaul.com forum has good info on how to spot a fake.


----------



## Greg (Sep 1, 2010)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I just ordered them last night from the site mildcat linked, it was about $50 for the pickguard, pup rings, toggle switch ring, toggle switch knob and gold speed knobs..



Be sure to post pics. that's really gonna look nice. Congrats on the amp. Got a used Peavey Valveking tube head for almost nothing a few weeks ago. Also found a nice Peavey 412 cabinet to pair it with for $250 on Craigslist. 100 watts of tube power actually is too much... :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 1, 2010)

Greg said:


> Be sure to post pics. that's really gonna look nice. Congrats on the amp. Got a used Peavey Valveking tube head for almost nothing a few weeks ago. Also found a nice Peavey 412 cabinet to pair it with for $250 on Craigslist. 100 watts of tube power actually is too much... :lol:



 AHHHH NO such thing as TOO much unless yer ears are Bleedin  ---- Crank it up , Break some brains


----------



## Greg (Sep 12, 2010)

Greg said:


> Be sure to post pics. that's really gonna look nice



Pics. man! 

I played a few Studios yesterday. One an alpine white and the other a faded mahogany. I really don't like finished necks. They feel kinda "sticky" to me. The faded's neck played much better. I came across this pic of a mahogany Studio that had all the plastics changed from black to cream and the knobs changed to gold. I think this thing looks hot and that's what I'm doing when it's time to pull the trigger on an LP:


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 14, 2010)

I saw that pic above and figured I'd take a picture of mine partially done.  I changed the pickguard, knobs and toggle switch so far.  I'll change the pup rings when I re-string it as well as the toggle switch ring.  I'll post more pics when I finish it.


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice! looks waaaaay better already! Happy with those replacement plastics?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> Nice! looks waaaaay better already! Happy with those replacement plastics?



They're high quality parts.  The new pickguard is much more sturdy than the stock studio one.


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2010)

ERJ-145CA said:


> They're high quality parts.  The new pickguard is much more sturdy than the stock studio one.



Is your neck satin? I play a more expensive Studio with a gloss neck and didn't like it.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> Is your neck satin? I play a more expensive Studio with a gloss neck and didn't like it.



It's a faded model so the neck is not glossy either.  It's a faded maple top in Heritage Cherry Burst color.


----------



## crank (Sep 16, 2010)

I just checked this "Miscellaneous Discussions" forum out for the first time tonight.  Who know there were so many pickers on AZ!

I've been playing for longer than I care to admit.  I learned as a teenager and kind of put it down in my 30's.  After hardly playing at all for about a dozen years I got back into it through a regular jam session with some old friends and band mates.  Now I play in 2 bands.  1 classic rock cover band that gigs regularly and I also recently joined a band playing all original music as well.  Can you say midlife crisis?

My main guitar is a Schecter Stratocaster that I bought new in '86.  I also have an Epiphone hollow body and a Guild acoustic.  I use a Fender Hot Rod Deluxe for my cover band and a 1975 Music Man 65x210 for the original band.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 8, 2010)

All this guitar talk caused me to pick up my Ovation Elite T after a three year lay off. Rusty beyond belief but amazing how the basics are right there. Though the fingers are weaker than a skier's legs after a summer layoff. Those Les Pauls above have me drooling. I have an old Ibanez electric kicking around here. Total beater but definitely worthy of my lowly skills.  Let's see if this is just a phase or if I stick with it this time around....

:beer:


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 9, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> All this guitar talk caused me to pick up my Ovation Elite T after a three year lay off. Rusty beyond belief but amazing how the basics are right there. Though the fingers are weaker than a skier's legs after a summer layoff. Those Les Pauls above have me drooling. I have an old Ibanez electric kicking around here. Total beater but definitely worthy of my lowly skills.  Let's see if this is just a phase or if I stick with it this time around....
> 
> :beer:



It's funny but when I go an extended period without playing I find it's my pick hand that gets rusty. That and my fingertips get soft.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 15, 2010)

Greg said:


> Be sure to post pics. that's really gonna look nice.



My Les Paul is finished, here is how it looks with the new cream plastics.


----------



## 57stevey (Oct 18, 2010)

Greg said:


> Is your neck satin? I play a more expensive Studio with a gloss neck and didn't like it.



Mine's a '93 - "alpine yellow"  The gloss was quite sticky at first but has played in nicely over the years. Just put the Bigsby on recently. Ditched most of the plastic awhile back, but I do like the cream look best on the fadeds.


----------



## Greg (Oct 18, 2010)

ERJ-145CA said:


> My Les Paul is finished, here is how it looks with the new cream plastics.



Waaaay better. Nice!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 19, 2010)

SUV Steve said:


> Mine's a '93 - "alpine yellow"  The gloss was quite sticky at first but has played in nicely over the years. Just put the Bigsby on recently. Ditched most of the plastic awhile back, but I do like the cream look best on the fadeds.



That's a nice LP you got there.


----------



## 57stevey (Oct 20, 2010)

ERJ-145CA said:


> That's a nice LP you got there.



Back atya! I'm actually a fan of the faded Gibby's; I am fortunate to also have a double cut with P90's that rings out like the proverbial bell.


----------



## crank (Nov 3, 2010)

I went on a factory tour at a little place in New Hartford, Ct where they make Guild, Ovation and Hamer guitars.  This was for and with a group from an internet forum called Let's Talk Guild and is a tour of the Guild sections of the factory alone.  There is also some footage from post tour dinner and jam we had at Ski Sundown which is only a couple of minutes from the factory.  Guild really took care of us, giving every attendee a swag bag with a t shirt and other goodies, plus raffling off many bigger ticket items including a Guild F50 12- string!   This happened back on April 30, it took me a long ass time to edit everything I shot into a cohesive package.  The guitars you will see being built here are high end running from about 2K to possibly closer to 10K for a couple of limited edition models.

The reason Ovation, Hamer and Guild are all made in the same building is that all 3 are owned by Fender.  The good thing is that Fender let's them build their own instruments the way they want to: with quality and care. 

Check it out:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jNKbCV7lak


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2010)

Great video. Looks professionally done. Nice job!


----------

